# coding for triplets



## crevoet (Oct 9, 2012)

Patient delivered via C-section for live triplets with postpartum care (partial care only) please help with coding of the triplets.


----------



## mcnaryk (Oct 9, 2012)

crevoet said:


> Patient delivered via C-section for live triplets with postpartum care (partial care only) please help with coding of the triplets.



Even though there were 3 babies delivered, there was only 1 surgery session/incision made, so you would use CPT 59515 for the C-section and postpartum care. The diagnosis codes would be 651.11 (or if she was pre-term or other complcation, code that first) and V27.5. Some insurances may take into account that there was more than 1 baby and pay higher, but I don't know. 

The only time I've billed differently is when the first baby is born vaginally, but then the second (or third) has to be delivered via C-section. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## crevoet (Oct 11, 2012)

Could you please clarify whether to use a modifier?  Thanks


----------



## kvangoor (Oct 11, 2012)

I would use modifier 22, also don't forget to increase your fees!


----------



## preserene (Oct 12, 2012)

Triplets c-section Delivery has definitely addtional/ increased work- difficulties in delivering the first,  then the second and third might require changing the existing position of the baby to a comfortable/easy delivering position, work involved, time taken all that it definitely involves. So 59510( global) / 59515( for CS and postpartum careonly)with modifier -22 should be appended. But mak esure that you have the supporting doctors report for this additional work.


----------

